# The person above you



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Post something random you know about the person that posted before you, it can be a simple observation you made from thier profile. or something you picked up on from thier posts/talking to them so on.

Since I'm the first one, I'll post something about P Fury:
has the BEST **** smiley's I've ever seen!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

She wants my change


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

AK is a butch wilderness man from the state of Alaska who probably wears flannel.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

taylor got into a club illegally recently in fla.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

nick g has a nice ass


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> nick g has a nice ass


/\/\/\
his avatar reminds me of the unibomber.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

you know about the unibomber


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

gv - he can grow some frikken vegetables!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^he has a nice looking fake planted fish tank!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

He likes to post dirty pics....


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

cobrafox46 said:


> ^^^^he has a nice looking fake planted fish tank!


/\/\/\
DAMN got in before me. he's always had an avatar i try to figure out what the hell it's about.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

He likes the comics....


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

sadboy said:


> He likes the comics....


/\/\ he still won't tell me about that avatar. i don't really like the comics as much as you'd think but i already had the punisher skull and didn't have to dl a batman avatar.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^^^ likes batman


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ is a sweetheart, although she doesnt always know it. she is going through a rough time in life with her relationship and near future decisions but remains optomisitc. pcrose has a great outlook on life but often forgets to remind herself when she is down.
she lives in portland, lives with her ex, has cats and often looses herself online when shes not working.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^^^ is a sweetheart, although she doesnt always know it. she is going through a rough time in life with her relationship and near future decisions but remains optomisitc. pcrose has a great outlook on life but often forgets to remind herself when she is down.
> she lives in portland, lives with her ex, has cats and often looses herself online when shes not working.


Obviously very observant


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ had to sport a richard simmons avatar for a few weeks i picked out several months ago


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\/\
never figured out his name but is always there to lend a pm in favor of some counterculture bs post i've just made.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

^^^ Knows waaaaay too much about spiders


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

/\/\/\ i am extremely jealous of his photo skills /\/\/\


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ is going to look at a 14 inch rhom today


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^ got ticket thrown out of court today, often day dreams about older men and the life he could have lived with one of them but never had the courage to do so.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^^ has some f*cking hilarious comments usually!!!LOLOL!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^likes family guy


Ocellatus2000 said:


> i love man-tube


fixed


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

has an orgy in his mouth









edit: nick- is a good ol jersey folk


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^changed avatar today/yesterday!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

is kinda pervy with the smilies


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

^^is looking for a new cheap way to spend her time away from p-fury^^


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

is captain obvious


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

^^ has good taste in movies


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Thinks that National Geographic photographers are underpaid and is considering opening his own gallery.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

edit lyle is a very talented photographer
P-man owns a duct cleaning business and has a sick 125 gallon pygo tank


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

^^is always comin with the hilarious pictures^^


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

/\
that dog is so dam cute


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

is a sad sad boy


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Is a 19 year old Canadian and proud new owner of a S. geryi!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

^^is one cool ass dude^^


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

^^sold his car


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^ is having a bad day


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Has a Hydrolycus armatus... a fish I've wanted to have for YEARS!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

^^used to have really long hair... i would love to see pictures of the pre-GQ years, haha^^


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> ^^used to have really long hair... i would love to see pictures of the pre-GQ years, haha^^


^^ Is in the running for MOTM this month... and for good reason.









How the hell he knew I used to have hair down to my elbows is beyond me!

(Joe, check out the "Show your mugshot" section... I'll post one there this evening.)


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^Has never posted that tilapia feeding I requested!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

^^^ likes pictures of babys with balls in their mouths


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ posted creepy comment


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ is member 13,193
and is most likely a male


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

^^^ is from ohio and im going out on a limb here, im just guessing he has piranhas? maybe?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ is a responsible citizen


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dangmatic said:


> ^^^ is from ohio and im going out on a limb here, im just guessing he has piranhas? maybe?


the limb thine has climbed upon is from a fail tree. i only have cichlids.

and for the person above me...he/she is a man/woman


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^has much trouble deciding what he wants and making decisions. complains when things change.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

is a kick ass dude!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^likes child porn










that was meant for nick g lol


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

is a slow poster


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

^^ constantly makes random amusing threads WHEN BORED!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> ^^ constantly makes others suffer WHEN BORED!


corrected

didnt i make the caption for nicks picture? lol 
i remember that


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

avatar is a lil creepy


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

<< can be an arrogant a-hole


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\

is a marine who feels prodigal. also he appears to agree with me morally and politically.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

^^^doesnt like japanesebugfights.com...lol


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Puff said:


> ^^^doesnt like japanesebugfights.com...lol


/\/\
is right about that. thinks about what happens when people say "they're only fish".


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

loves animals


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

most of them. i don't like rodents and humans.

/\/\ 
has an avatar that looks like my sister in law.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

^^ Hasn't seen you in a long while.

How you been? And yes, I agree with you on a vast majority of things...thats because we're the few that seem to have our heads on right.







lol.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
should live closer to pgh so we can do shots.



ProdigalMarine said:


> ^^ Hasn't seen you in a long while.
> 
> How you been? And yes, I agree with you on a vast majority of things...thats because we're the few that seem to have our heads on right.
> 
> ...


been working on a few home projects, fixing up my bike, getting a new job, quitting smoking (almost three weeks cold turkey like a man), and getting ready to move.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

seems monotone.

that would be me in the avatar.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
looks like my sister in law.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

^^ has said that before


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^has a supremely homesexual avatar 
(sorry if thats actually you and its not a joke, but white people dont get that tattoo)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

^^ Is wondering if thats a thermal image of a grandma bra?

MDRS: Cold turkey going three weeks strong, awesome bro. If I was in PGH, I would take you out and celebrate the three weeks. We can throw in the fact that its my birthday weekend and make it a 2for1 celebration!

By the way, wheres PGH?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

doesn't know what avatar is


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
clearly is s4.

p is silly sometimes.

prod, pgh = pittsburgh, not a fan of city living, but i go where the work is.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

edit, that was for PM^^had an overstocked tank that is no longer in sig.

its the finite element analysis of stress on a bra. blue is less stress, red is more. im thinkin im going to change it again, but i cant find something i like.

mrds seems like a cool guy and can argue pretty well. chelsea (pcrose) is the sh*t


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

^^ Correct.

What bike do you have?



pcrose said:


> doesn't know what avatar is


Its ok Rose. Its a car thing, specifically an Audi thing.









EDIT: I figured it was pittsburgh but I wanted to make sure before I said something stupid.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
pittsburgh pa. i have a suzuki c50.

audi sucks, no offense.

nick, thanks for the kudos on my arguing ability. always trying to perfect my craft.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

/\/\ Is feeling MD on the money crunch.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\

will be buying gold bars with the first and second "stimulus" (wellfare) checks from the govt. loves the idea of using wellfare checks to opt out of the dollar and go with what has value.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

^^^ Likes to be "punished". this can be proved by the punisher avatar.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\

wants to be in "Dwight's Office."


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
thinks he sucks. he's also a cheap tipper too.

but LOVES a good 30oz steak.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

clearly knows cars


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

^^Had better find a way of going to sleep so she's not a zombie at work.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

NegativeSpin said:


> ^^Had better find a way of going to sleep so she's not a zombie at work.


Has old school rhom drawing avy^^


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^enjoys peach flavored tobacco!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^^ has the worst family guy avatar ever..


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

C0Rey said:


> ^^ has the worst family guy avatar ever..


^backed the wrong guy in the best UFC fight in history

hope you didn't lose any money!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^doesnt like coins


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^His bird avatar is flipping me off!



KrBjostad said:


> ^^ has the worst family guy avatar ever..


^backed the wrong guy in the best UFC fight in history

hope you didn't lose any money!
[/quote]

Lost $500!!!!!!!


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

^^^^ Was born the same day as my older brother!!!!!

500$$$$ WOW that sucks


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i backed griffin just thought hed lose.

has a nick that has a scandinavian ring to it


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

never changes his damn avatar.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Lives a couple hours away from me in "The City of Roses."

Is a total sweetheart.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^ is hott


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^ is not







... I kidd


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Is full of it!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^ Is getting soft


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^ is mean


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Has way more posts compiled here than most!

(I'd rather a man point out that I'm "Getting soft" than for him to comment that I'm "Getting hard!")


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^is respectful


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^ has posted in this thread 14 times.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

another who states the obvious


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^ had a lame response


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^actually counted for something to say


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

^has been one of the most active people on the forum recently


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

"pcrose said:


> ^actually counted for something to say


^^ thinks she needs to go out and mingle







Internet=boring fun. Mingling=good fun.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^^agreed!


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
was irritated at my reaction to a dude who did something STUPID who called himself RAMPAGE.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^ is a respectful and well loved member of p-fury


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^Likes Chuck Liddell???



mdrs said:


> /\/\
> was irritated at my reaction to a dude who did something STUPID who called himself RAMPAGE.


Yes was irritated, over it now, don't care anymore.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

^^ Think he's just holding it deep down inside...to build up that rampage.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^Lost in the depths of his insanity and thinks Jesus is not a weapon


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

cobrafox46 said:


> ^^Lost in the depths of his insanity and thinks Jesus is not a weapon


^^ tell that to the Jews.









I kid. I kid. No more religion jokes, I promise!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

^TK'd my ass on COD4


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^avatar makes me laugh everytime I see it. Can't figure out what is going on!



ProdigalMarine said:


> ^^Lost in the depths of his insanity and thinks Jesus is not a weapon


^^ tell that to the Jews.









I kid. I kid. No more religion jokes, I promise!
[/quote]

LOLOLOLOL!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Puff said:


> ^TK'd my ass on COD4 :rasp:


^^ gives you credit for giving me a good challenging run in COD4.

Speaking of COD4, I haven't played that in a while. Been super busy with academy training and GF. Still playing GTA4?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^is going to be a stern, yet fun to be arrested by, police officer


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^ has no avatar at the moment?? Must be changing it.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^ knows how to paint, a skill that I lack.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

must be bestfriends with cobra


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^wants PiranhaMan to give her a good gut-wrenching LOL


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^ Thinks his hometown is boring


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

<<< ^^^ always reade "gravyman" when he sees above person


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^ calls me gravyman


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

me too


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

is poor and bored ^^^ lol


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thank you! f*ck I am going to not visit for a few days. People don't understand this is my outlet to not think so much.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

^^Wondering If I'll see her on again at 6:00 AM Eastern Time.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ count on it! calm down pcrose! i was kidding. we all love you here!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have been getting nothing but sh*t today from people at work and people razzing me on here.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^ 
^
is growing some sweet corn, pick any yet? I picked some of mine, boy were they good.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

^^Judging by his current post count and member status I expect to reach institutionalized status in a few hundred more posts.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

pcrose said:


> I have been getting nothing but sh*t today from people at work and people razzing me on here.


this is not supposed to be a negative thread!!!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^ trying to figure out his avatar??


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

probably from deadliest catch. 
/Likes stewie


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^needs a stress relieving massage. / would give one but lives across the country!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

so would let you give me one I love massages I was always giving the massages and barely ever receiving one








^is secretly a vampire


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^deprived of massages / feels bad for you. / enjoys giving them and is not a vampire


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well come on over you can eat food from my fridge as payment. 
Thinks his name is Stanley?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

/goes to bed


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

back to the topic at hand

^ is supposedly in bed


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

^likes big crabs


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

^^Saved the thread


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

^inspects his dog's poo


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

^^^ has a hott profile pic


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

^^has a strange profile pic^^


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ from minnesota and has a lot of piranha!


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

^ is on top of me, thread style and geographically


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^owns a beagle

^owns a beagle

^owns a beagle


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^ doesn't own a beagle?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^^changed avatar for the third time in 16 hours. / likes avatar


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

^^ Likes to post a lot on this thread. And apparently likes Family Guy.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^has a son who is quite the fisherman


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

appears to enjoy bras.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Nick G said:


> ^^has a son who is quite the fisherman


^^Probably has a copy of the Ingersol Rand book on hydraulics.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

^^loves hittin people with the science and math... makes me feel stupid sometimes, haha^^


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

^likes his gf's pussies

ps. they're super cute!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

^^calls cats "pussies"... naughty, haha^^


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^has a cute puppy


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^was grumpy last night! i hope you are better!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Has been nominated by me in the past for MOTM. Good, contributional member of the Forum in my opinion.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ has one of the best names on this site (obvious reasons)
is a well rounded well mannered member who is nearing very close to his 4000th post


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\

should have kept the aliens avatar.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

done and done...


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
put his kickass avatar back up.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^^loves the batman


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^ took a nap today


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^likes to change their avatar every day now.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

pcrose said:


> ^likes to change their avatar every day now.


^^ seems happier today. Ya.

<< Is doing some serious studying and now taking a break.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^ needs to be informed that I did not change my avatar today, yesterday was the day of deciding


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^/says you changed it between when I signed off and today; so I say today.
loves gravy


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

^^Is having difficulty looking something up on Factmonster.com or is having difficulty dealing with what she found.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^doesn't understand your randomness


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^ went to bed. We all will see her again at 6:00 AM LOLOLOLOL!!! (sorry pcrose)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

^ from Indiana


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ is knowledgable fish keeper

/bet there is like 7 people at most who have posted umpteen times in this thread


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^ is the 820th model of sean robots. developed by inteletec corp., sean820 is incorporated with an AI platform technology chip that allows him to operate independantly of central operations and have a limited capacity for learning and problem solving in real time situational environments. sean820 is also equiped with the latest of military applications and recon tactic objectives.

with a mean weight of 820 kilograms and a fuel range of well over 200 miles and flight capability, the sean820 is currently being funded to make its debut in the battlefield as soon as early 2011.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

^^ is a stud ^^

haha



Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^^ is the 820th model of sean robots. developed by inteletec corp., sean820 is incorporated with an AI platform technology chip that allows him to operate independantly of central operations and have a limited capacity for learning and problem solving in real time situational environments. sean820 is also equiped with the latest of military applications and recon tactic objectives.
> 
> with a mean weight of 820 kilograms and a fuel range of well over 200 miles and flight capability, the sean820 is currently being funded to make its debut in the battlefield as soon as early 2011.


wow, i did not know that...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Has 8 tanks in their room.

The 820 is just a random number, could of been 420 but i dont smoke.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^is a canook


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

pcrose said:


> ^is a canook


^ is on a tigers back and real name is chelsea


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^ is black (?)


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

^^^^Just took a big leap


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ drives a hemi that gets 2 mpg and loves driving it, routinely runs over bikers ....








flip that
reverse it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

^^^ has an engineering degree.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Puff said:


> ^^^ has an engineering degree.


^^ Wonders what your scrolling text under your name means...or at least significance...


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^ is not the only marine


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^^ is black (?)


brown get it right









gvrayman: is an OG


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

is from canadia^


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^ "Americans of African Descent" also have brown skin


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

^ is either a late poster or racially confused by my pic


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> ^ "Americans of African Descent" also have brown skin


well im a sri lankan of sri lankan decent and i have brown skin  lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Trigga said:


> ^ "Americans of African Descent" also have brown skin


well im a sri lankan of sri lankan decent and i have brown skin  lol
[/quote]
im sorry


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

^off topic


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^ Is infatuated


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

^ is institutionaliszed and you are all playing a very old game that was on here like last year


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
likes the ponies.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

^gave me an erection


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wow someone cleaned this thread up


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^eats a lot of junk


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^ knows how to make chili and tuna casserole


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> ^ knows how to make chili and tuna casserole


/\/\

has a kickass avatar. hillarious when you see the actual video.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^ has a punisher avatar?


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^^ has a punisher avatar?


/\/\

changed his cause i liked his old one. i'll change if you come up with a cool one for me. never had a different avatar.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

heres your new avatar


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\

said COOL not SO FING HILLARIOUS I'D JUST PISS MYSELF EVERY TIME I SAY ONE OF MY POSTS.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well give me a subject or object youd like to sport and ill find the coolest avatar i can...


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
violence, death, principle, justice, anarchy, terror, oppression, comics, star wars, history, current affairs, world history, ROME, JAPAN, etc. is that enough for you?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

heres the violence


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
seriously just about fell off the couch. but not QUITE what i'm looking for.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

heres justice and comics combined










rome


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\

that is pretty badass. try and keep to batman or Rorschach for DC comics (not totally sure if Rorschach is DC) though. marvel, i'm partial to wolverine and magneto, and one other character i bet you can't guess.

/has only had one single avatar since choosing one on this site. 
/will be VERY selective.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

and of course lets not forget japan


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
may have found a winner. not only does it embrace history and violence but also the dominance of the west over the east.

SERIOUSLY considering it.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

yep, it still gives me wood.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^lives on a lake, dads name is chet, makes me laugh really hard.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

you mean peter right. dislikes your avatar I would like a ban on that product.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^ has a doctor for a wife
yeah, now that u say it, bras do suck ass, i was just blinded by the science.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

^^ is gettin his gangster on with the vsop ^^


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^no clue what he just said


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ dislikes when i disclose personal information about her to pfury


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^is such an ass


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
says that but WANTS such an ass.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

he is hott I dunno about wants maybe if he has a nice ass. Oh wow thinking outloud.
^made me say it


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

^^ is in love with occ ^^


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

no... but he wishes. I am in love with myself.
^ is in love with his gf.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

pcrose said:


> no... but he wishes. I am in love with myself.
> ^ is in love with his gf.


/\/\
would hit pcrose, if allowed, or not if it was acceptable in a sexy way. she's cool.
/is going to bed.
/is also VERY inappropriate. 
/is going to be ashamed in the morning
/won't.
/thinks pcrose should think out loud more often. she's cute when she does.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thanks
^ ur a sweetheart.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
isn't but thanks the nice lady
/will go to bed as the whiskey is gone.
/realizes Jamison is the BEST sleep aid.
/GOOD NIGHT PFury!


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

is probably drunk off the rocker right now


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^ likes horses. Mdrs is hella drunk


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
MDRS has had a few. but today is 3 weeks without a cigarette, cold turkey. today was to celebrate. 
/is sorta proud of himself.
/is seriously going to bed now.
/has to ride to work in the early AM.


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

That is flipping awesome... keep it up... He is doing something a lot of people would like to do, but don't have the guts or the determination.











> ^ likes horses.


It is a university and a football team.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I gathered that


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

edit:
Pcrose is good people, fo sho.

for chomps:^^is a fan of a college football team that plays on a blue home turf if im not mistaken, also recently changed avatar from a black and white one

and mdrs, good work, i have to do what you did soon


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> ^^is a fan of a college football team that plays on a blue home turf if im not mistaken, also recently changed avatar from a black and white one
> 
> and mdrs, good work, i have to do what you did soon


^ emailed me tub girl, meat spin and 2 girls one cup.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^ racked up 50 revolutions on the rotation counter on meatspin


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ loves to say LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Speaks his mind.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

^^ has some beautiful dogs ^^


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ also has a nice dog


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^ wants me to speak my mind


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^doesn't jump to conclusions.


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

his avatar is a great game fish!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Is a 27 year old from Boise, Idaho.

He enjoys Sports of all kind, especially the Boise State Broncos... (Football.)
He likes fly tieing, and of course fishing.

Hunting is also a hobby that he pursues... and especially takes an interest in hunting dogs.
He loves a good book and a good movie.
Camping is something that he looks forward to.

He avidly enjoys fish keeping, and presently has 22 african cichlids.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Is a 27 year old from Boise, Idaho.
> 
> He enjoys Sports of all kind, especially the Boise State Broncos... (Football.)
> He likes fly tieing, and of course fishing.
> ...


Impressive!! ^^^^^has a nasty shoal of reds that I would love to have!!!


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
likes seeing animated babies rub their crotches.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Has an avatar that displays the logo for the T-shirt worn by The Punisher, which is one of my favorite movies.

When it comes to superhero movies, I like the ones where the superhero has no "Super powers," ie: Batman, Punisher.

Just men who are fed up with the crime and injustice in the world and seek to set the record straight.
(Besides, The Punisher drinks alot... )


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
agrees with me about superheroes to a tee.

Batman can (and has in comic books) beat the sh*t out of superman and the hulk, (some of the strongest for DC and Marvel) with NO powers except intelligence and determination. Batman is also MY favorite super hero. also the first movie i ever watched in a theater.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^is very nice and thinks I am cool.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Just changed her avatar pic.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I did we took that last night in the truck. I was really drunk then to lol. It is one of the best pics of me in a long time. I look better in person.
^is the biggest sweetheart ever.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

^^ had a wild drunken time last night ^^


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

wouldn' say wild. I made a lot of people laugh as I always do when I am intoxicated.
^stayed up all night.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

^^^^^^Seems like a sweet girl


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thanks. ^likes to snowboard ?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^ seems to be every other post on this thread


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^seems to be taking out his anger on innocent people.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Is a 27 year old from the state that is "Round on both ends, and 'hi' in the middle."

As a specialist in South and Central American cichlids, he has recently downsized his aquatic collection and no longer has piranhas, only cichlids.
Jack Dempseys are by far his favorite.
Second on his list of favorites (and a close second at that) are Oscars.

He is open to and available for any questions about these species of fish by anybody who wishes to PM him.
He also has a personal site with Oscar information: http://www.freewebs.com/oscarcare

(Okay, well... I meant this info for Ocellatus, but Pcrose snuck in a post while I was composing.)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Is a 27 year old from the state that is "Round on both ends, and 'hi' in the middle."
> 
> As a specialist in South and Central American cichlids, he has recently downsized his aquatic collection and no longer has piranhas, only cichlids.
> Jack Dempseys are by far his favorite.
> ...


^^^ is obviously a pedophile


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^^ Is a 27 year old from the state that is "Round on both ends, and 'hi' in the middle."
> 
> As a specialist in South and Central American cichlids, he has recently downsized his aquatic collection and no longer has piranhas, only cichlids.
> Jack Dempseys are by far his favorite.
> ...


^^^ is obviously a pedophile
[/quote]

Huh?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ is nervous his secret is out


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Must be smoking some serious sh*t.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

naw, he is pmsing. ^loves the matrix!


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

^sweetheart with great taste


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Has a jaw-dropping profile picture.

Gotta love that "Shoulder!"


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ is a buddy
laughs when he sees stuff like ...like...like this


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^failed


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

^^^ likes the rodeo


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

^up to no good in the hood


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Likes Marti Gras.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

^^^^^HAs an erotic version of a smilie


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

^perv









late- that was for pman

maddy is a hippy


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

is from wichita


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

^ smells like urine


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

is a dick


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> is a dick


speaks the truth


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ is a good friend, loves his corvettes and has a hot wife


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^^ has **** erotic fantasies


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^about you


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

^^ pimps hos and stacks dollars ^^


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ is the person above me


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

^is below the person above him


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^ is educated in the science of psychology


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^Is humbled by the armed forces


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ is nothing short of sexy


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

has 8 golden skulls.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Has 7 red skulls.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^Has cute dobe's


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ anyone robbing his house wouldnt say there cute.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ True dat.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^ Has ferocious, relentless dobe's


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

saved 114 dollars on a part for his car recently


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^bike


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^has a funny avatar and said he was goin to bed.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

^was arrested for public urination.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

really chad, um you were drunker than me and that was you.
^doesn't remember last night.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ is kinda fat


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\
is looking forward to a defensive post from pcrose.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> ^ is kinda fat


thank you, your comment goes right to the toilet and gets flushed. And you look like a queer.
^md is my homie.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
is my homie.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^showed me a lizard lol


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
asked me what it eats.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

hahahaha.....I did and how big it gets lol. I can't help it.
^^^knows I am kidding


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

has funny quotes in his sig

was meant for mdrs pcrose slipped one in too fast


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
frequently does that.

pcrose, it eats gators, interpret that how you choose.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

wait what the tegue eats gators, you are full of it.
^ is glad to have a new friend.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ is a female


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\ 
is not recognized by this user.


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

his avatar is on the t-shirt of Sid, the destructive neighbor, in Toy Story


----------

